# 'Maestro': Anyone seen this documentary anywhere?



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Has anyone seen (or have info about) the documentary film _Maestro_? This apparently focuses on the conductor Paavo Järvi and several performers, and the joys and tribulations of the classical music world. I have found the following YouTube trailer, but nothing else about where the full documentary can be seen or whether it has aired on, say PBS, or another venue. Any info or thoughts would be appreciated ...


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

It's available on Amazon Prime Video. Even if you're not a Prime member, you can still rent it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't have seen it yet but more info on this link:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2261817/


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m interested.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Thank you for posting. I have Amazon Prime TV and will check it out.


----------

